# Meet Gregory



## GeckoJosh (Mar 15, 2011)

This is Gregory
Gregory likes to eat woodies and the occasional Goldfish


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sure this is a silly quesiton....(granted I don't know anything about non-marine inverts)
but what on EARTH is that?

looks like the giant cricket thing from the Angry Beavers Bug a Boo episoide!
...cute eyes though!


----------



## Trench (Mar 15, 2011)

water scorpian


----------



## killimike (Mar 15, 2011)

G'day Gregory, pleased to make your acquaintance... I won't shake your hand tho 

So... what kind of fish's worst nightmare are you?


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 15, 2011)

Trench said:


> water scorpian


 
that's probably one of the most freaky looking things I've seen...yet as i said, the eyes make it look so nice!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 15, 2011)

Gregory is a 8cm Water scorpian/bug


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh my, thats a crazy looking thing!!
i would have guessed moth,....looks nothing like my mental image of a scorpian!


----------



## killimike (Mar 15, 2011)

'Water scorpion' sounds a whole lot cooler than 'water bug'!

Thanks for introducing him, I'll have to go read up on them.


----------



## thals (Mar 15, 2011)

He is awesome!! He has some freaky eyes happening there, I like im


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 15, 2011)

OMG I had no idea whats on earth it was, interesting little creature! Love his name!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 15, 2011)

what up G


----------



## Aussie-Python-97 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well Thats Something New..


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow what an amazing looking scorp, hello Gregory. Lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

***


----------



## lace90 (Mar 15, 2011)

haha hi Gregory,
and sorry to intrude on a lovely post, but I couldnt help but get out that Greg is in fact a _Lecotherus_ sp. in the family Belostomatidae (sometimes called fishkiller bugs, Hemiptera: Nepomorpha); whereas water scorpions are in the family Nepidae (also Hemiptera: Nepomorpha)


----------



## Smithers (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice one Josh,....is it a new feed source for something else?? lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 15, 2011)

lace90 said:


> haha hi Gregory,
> and sorry to intrude on a lovely post, but I couldnt help but get out that Greg is in fact a _Lecotherus_ sp. in the family Belostomatidae (sometimes called fishkiller bugs, Hemiptera: Nepomorpha); whereas water scorpions are in the family Nepidae (also Hemiptera: Nepomorpha)


 Way to kill Gregorys cool reputation!!!!



Smithers said:


> Nice one Josh,....is it a new feed source for something else?? lol


Nah no plans as of yet, not sure what id risk him with considering the size of those pincers!


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 15, 2011)

nice josh, i saw theese on dirty jobs, haha he had to squeeze the crix to mush in his hands then put in the tank..they went crazy getting a feed


----------



## guzzo (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Geckoman I think i had one of those things on my back verandah during this wet season! is that possible? do they go out of water? In any case it was a creepy creation!

P.s I like that big fat rat


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 15, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Hey Geckoman I think i had one of those things on my back verandah during this wet season! is that possible? do they go out of water? In any case it was a creepy creation!
> 
> P.s I like that big fat rat


Yeah I found this guy out of water, also up north during the wet season finding out them of water isnt that uncommon


----------



## guzzo (Mar 15, 2011)

Well if I see one again I will save it for you haha......hey I also have been getting some huge centipedes drown in my pond.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 18, 2011)

Nawww, Gregory made a friend!!!


----------



## Tristan (Mar 18, 2011)

aww i used to play with them when i was a kid they are cool


----------



## MathewB (Mar 18, 2011)

That thing looks crazy!
I want one


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 18, 2011)

naw besties for life <3


----------



## Smithers (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol aww cuddles...


----------



## guzzo (Mar 18, 2011)

that is a bit creepy


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 18, 2011)

That's definitely something different, what are you keeping it in?
Also, did you by any chance name him after gregory from dragon ball z? lol


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 18, 2011)

What a cute invert. 
A bug, right?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 18, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> That's definitely something different, what are you keeping it in?
> Also, did you by any chance name him after gregory from dragon ball z? lol


 Nah im not sure why I named him that, it just seemed apporpriate at the time, Im keeping him in a small tank with 5-8cm of water and some sticks and rocks to cling onto


Plimpy said:


> What a cute invert.
> A bug, right?


 Lol, yeah he is cute
Yeah he is a "true bug" like cicadas etc


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, if you google gregory from dragon ball z you can see why I thought you may have named him after that lol.

http://th07.deviantart.net/fs70/150/f/2010/021/d/1/Dragon_Ball_Z___Gregory_by_tekilazo.png


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 18, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Well, if you google gregory from dragon ball z you can see why I thought you may have named him after that lol.
> 
> http://th07.deviantart.net/fs70/150/f/2010/021/d/1/Dragon_Ball_Z___Gregory_by_tekilazo.png


 Lol, thats cool


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 18, 2011)

They have a neurotoxic venom?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 31, 2011)

His last friend Shiny the fish mysteriously disappeared so I got him a new friend called Hoppy, as you can see they hit it off straight away


----------



## lace90 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol, I have a Greg too now, but he is called Clondike. And he likes to eat my poor water snails lol. How is Gregory going? He is handsome. Pics of your set up?


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 31, 2011)

haha i actually think hes cute! we have a pet one of them at work, (pet as in he wanders in the store and i feed him). im his only friend... no one else sees the cute


----------



## Kyro (Mar 31, 2011)

THAT is the ugliest creature I have ever had the displeasure of looking at & please tell me that fish was already dead when you fed it to your revolting bug, scorpion, freaky Greg thing:lol: Imagine being eaten alive by THAT


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow that is one crazy looking bug.... and you say it eats the occasional goldfish.... I can feel a nightmare coming on!


----------



## Wookie (Mar 31, 2011)

Those things are so hard to kill!


----------



## lace90 (Mar 31, 2011)

oh i think they are awesome! and no, they eat them ALIVE lol...seriously. cool to watch.


----------



## Defective (Mar 31, 2011)

HOLY CRAP....thats one Urrrgllly bug!! i dunno about gregory more like jack or ripper or something. scary as hell!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 1, 2011)

Kyro said:


> THAT is the ugliest creature I have ever had the displeasure of looking at & please tell me that fish was already dead when you fed it to your revolting bug, scorpion, freaky Greg thing:lol: Imagine being eaten alive by THAT


 He wouldnt have been a very good friend for Gregory if he was dead



lace90 said:


> Lol, I have a Greg too now, but he is called Clondike. And he likes to eat my poor water snails lol. How is Gregory going? He is handsome. Pics of your set up?


 I dont have him in a very attractive setup yet, basically its a tank with 5cm of water and some sticks for his to rest on and climb out of the water when he wants


----------



## lace90 (Apr 1, 2011)

Clondike and his snail friends (sorry about the super bad pics)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice one, thats the type on setup I going for when I get the chance


----------



## guzzo (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't think that thing should be trusted Geckoman....I have seen this sort of thing go wrong in many a movie.....Gregory will spell the end for us all.....mark my words!!


----------



## saximus (Apr 1, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I don't think that thing should be trusted Geckoman....I have seen this sort of thing go wrong in many a movie.....Gregory will spell the end for us all.....mark my words!!


 Haha it's just one radioactive accident away from world domination


----------



## guzzo (Apr 1, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha it's just one radioactive accident away from world domination



Exactly!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 1, 2011)

i am scared now. where do those things wander the streets? hopefully not in sydney?


----------



## marcmarc (Apr 1, 2011)

I want/would like one!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 1, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I don't think that thing should be trusted Geckoman....I have seen this sort of thing go wrong in many a movie.....Gregory will spell the end for us all.....mark my words!!


 Gregory would never harm me, we are friends


----------



## guzzo (Apr 1, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Gregory would never harm me, we are friends


 
If ya can't beat em join em eh Geckoman........It sounds like it is alreadt too late!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i am scared now. where do those things wander the streets? hopefully not in sydney?


 I found Gregory wandering the streets near my house, and yes im only an hour out of Sydney


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 4, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> I found Gregory wandering the streets near my house, and yes im only an hour out of Sydney



oh dear, i dont think ill ever sleep again..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> oh dear, i dont think ill ever sleep again..


 Hahahahaahaa


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol Josh, you still have this thing?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Lol Josh, you still have this thing?


 Sure do, he is sitting on my desk next to me, chasing fish as I type


----------



## Torah (Apr 4, 2011)

hes kinda scary can he hurt me ???


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Torah said:


> hes kinda scary can he hurt me ???


 Going by looks alone I reckon he could steal your soul


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Stop looking at Torah Saximus.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 4, 2011)

Well if all of a sudden Geckoman stops posting and is never heard again we will all know why.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 4, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Well if all of a sudden Geckoman stops posting and is never heard again we will all know why.


 
Lmao guzzo, it appears you and 'Gregory' have a dark history... Are you an old friend of his? Is there something Geckoman needs to know?!!?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 4, 2011)

I am only judging a book by it's cover here.....I know i am being shallow but that thing is just creepy


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

Torah said:


> hes kinda scary can he hurt me ???


 He does bite and pinch, and his neurotoxic venom can also dissolve flesh


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> He does bite and pinch, and his neurotoxic venom can also dissolve flesh


 Hahaha


----------



## Smithers (Apr 4, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> He does bite and pinch, and his neurotoxic venom can also dissolve flesh



Hmmm is he a class 2 licence Geckoman??


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

He is in a special class. Anyone notice a resemblance?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dammit stop posting pics of me.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Hmmm is he a class 2 licence Geckoman??


 LOl., no license required, its an insect


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Dammit stop posting pics of me.


 Haha should we refer to you as Jannico of the Great Old Ones from now on?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 4, 2011)

I just read up on that thing and it appears that they have well developed wings!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I just read up on that thing and it appears that they have well developed wings!!!


 Yeap, so they can attack you from above in the dead of night with a silent airborn ambush


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha do they live in NT? Guzzo may never leave the house again now


----------



## Defective (Apr 4, 2011)

i believe im buying an electric fly swat!!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 4, 2011)

saximus said:


> Hahaha do they live in NT? Guzzo may never leave the house again now



I found one this wet season on my verandah......makes me shudder. Wings and claws....the thing swims too......sky ,ground,water nowhere and no one will be safe.........except Geckoman


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 4, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I found one this wet season on my verandah......makes me shudder. Wings and claws....the thing swims too......sky ,ground,water nowhere and no one will be safe.........except Geckoman


 
now i am totally creeped out!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

Giant water bug vs Goldfish 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO_moySOv4A&feature=player_embedded#at=15


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow that's awesome. I want one


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 4, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Giant water bug vs Goldfish
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO_moySOv4A&feature=player_embedded#at=15


 
**** me!!!! i will never sleep again


----------



## guzzo (Apr 4, 2011)

saximus said:


> Wow that's awesome. I want one



What are you saying Man??????????? not u too!!!


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey when the water scorpion apocalypse happens I know which side I wanna be on


----------



## missi (Apr 4, 2011)

im so glad im not the only one that needed to ask what the hell is that!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 4, 2011)

View attachment 193909
It's no Gregory but it has a crazy eye


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 193909
> It's no Gregory but it has a crazy eye


 Lol, Gregory would eat that as an appetiser!!!


----------



## MathewB (Apr 4, 2011)

How big does gregory get? Can we get them on the coast? I really want this Beast of an insect


----------



## guzzo (Apr 4, 2011)

MathewB said:


> How big does gregory get? Can we get them on the coast? I really want this Beast of an insect



Oh no not u too!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

MathewB said:


> How big does gregory get? Can we get them on the coast? I really want this Beast of an insect


 Yeah they are found all up the East coast, they get to about 70mm not including the pincers or breathing tube.
If you want to buy some I know a guy that collects them and can ship some to you


----------



## Banjo (Apr 4, 2011)

Hay Geckoman, don't move anywhere near Japan, I would hate to see that thing mutate because of nuclear flat out and become about 2-3 meters long, there would be no where to hide.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 4, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Gregory is a 8cm Water scorpian/bug


 
Gregory freaks me out, but, for some reason i cant stop looking at Gregory!
any chance of a feeding pic to freak me out more?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Hay Geckoman, don't move anywhere near Japan, I would hate to see that thing mutate because of nuclear flat out and become about 2-3 meters long, there would be no where to hide.


LOL they are actually a prized ingredient for high quality fish sauces in Sth East Asia



NatoRey said:


> Gregory freaks me out, but, for some reason i cant stop looking at Gregory!
> any chance of a feeding pic to freak me out more?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha I'm getting a water scorpion soon  Nice Giant Water Bug lol

Yes guzzo, they got me too.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 23, 2011)

Gregory is like a car crash,..you know it's not nice to look at but you can't help but do so....  I think he's kool

Is it the season for having a name change of late there's been a few?


----------



## K3nny (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> LOL they are actually a prized ingredient for high quality fish sauces in Sth East Asia


 
i know they grill/fry em, but fish sauce? :shock:
never eating thai again

heck with that, i'm binning mine for good measure


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Is it the season for having a name change of late there's been a few?


 What was Goldmember's old name? I remember the signature but can't remember and it's killing me


----------



## Smithers (Jun 23, 2011)

Geckoman


----------



## Firedrake (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe we have a few of these around here....found one outside where I work and one at a garden centre both dead unfortunately  freakish things but so cool


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 14, 2011)

RIP Gregory, you were a true friend


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 14, 2011)

Rip.


----------



## marcmarc (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Gregory, what an awesome bug to watch!


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 14, 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....
how did it happen??
fish revenge?


----------



## MathewB (Sep 14, 2011)

R.I.P Gregory. May he be immortalized in APS Legend


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 14, 2011)

justdragons said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....
> how did it happen??
> fish revenge?


It was quite a tragic storey actually, not long ago he took on a young cricket as an apprentice.
The cricket was very rude to Gregory one day during training so he plucked out his eye with a single strike, the cricket backed down at the time but vowed to take revenge, a few weeks later I found Gregory dead, the cricket had poisoned his fish soup.
I found the one-eyed cricket not long after and the little bug thought he had gotten away with murder, my Levis found him very tasty.


----------



## saximus (Sep 14, 2011)

lol "Kill Gregory"? What will the second volume entail . 
Sorry to hear about his demise


----------

